# Hi guys!



## Alaskan (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi from the frigid north. I have grown up on the water, and always wanted to know how to sail, but alas, have never learned. I thought that maybe I might connect with some folks on this site that might eventually lead to learning opportunities and maybe some good advice. I am always willing to consider any new adventure. A few stats: I am a lifelong Alaskan, 31, female, and adventurous. I have had some college, and am trying desperately to avoid having to go back and get my degree, so spending a few years sailing around and being a bum sounds pretty good to me. I love travel, beer camping, hiking, and most of all, good friends and adventure! I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome, Alaskan!

You came to the right place. If you can't find what you're looking for directly in the threads here, someone will know how to get you there. Lots of true experts here and many lifetimes worth of sailing experience.

Here in the south, we're waiting for the hot season to end so we can get back into the water. I'd love to be in the frigid north right about now.

If there is a sailing club anywhere near you, or a marina or boatyard populated with sailboats, ask around about sailing opportunities. You might find just what you are looking for right in your backyard. That will give you a great start on your adventure. If you're not tied to one spot, opportunities for sailing, boat-buying, racing, cruising, crewing, etc., abound in the Pacific Northwest. I'm sure others will chime in here, especially the many who hail from your neck of the woods. Welcome aboard!:thewave: 

Pat
s/v Stargazer


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard Alaskan!

- CD


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Important question here....do you have your own money for beer ? Just kidding around, and BEST WISHES in finding a fun boat to get on. I'd offer, but the wife would kill me, so for now you are on your own. .. ..:laugher :laugher ...*i2f*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Alaskan, welcome to SN dude!


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the board!!

Think you will get Many Opportunities!!!  

Lots of us enjoy the opportunity to take on guest crews for a sail in many different parts of the world. Just be informed about what the offer is about! 

You should take the opportunity to sail locally when possible and take a few boater course even if they are just for stink pots (power boats). The general rules and regulations of safe boating apply on any boat. The more knowledge you have the better the experience can be.

Good luck and hope to see more post.


----------



## AnaJu (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome. Can you see Russia from your house?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 9, 2009)

*You guys crack me up!*

Thank you for the warm welcome! Yes, I do have my own beer money!  That is an important question! And no, I can't see RUSSIA FROM MY HOUSE. Oh, Sarah.:hammer ANyhow, I look forward to chatting with all, y'all. You seem like a good bunch!
~Joni


----------



## wookie (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome Alaska Try Crewseekers.com loads of opportunities there You may need an Ice pick to get out though, seen any deadliest catch geezers? they earn there crust


----------

